# Gang armed with snakes attack boy



## Fuscus (Aug 9, 2009)

*Published:* 8-09-2009
*Source:* Latest news, comment and reviews from the Guardian | guardian.co.uk
*Author:* 

Ambulance staff consulted Google after a teenager was attacked by a gang armed with snakes.

The 14-year-old was bitten on the hand by a python...

*Read More...*


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Aug 9, 2009)

AAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHA..sorry guys but that is the funniest thing i have ever heard..ahah..well i know in southern africa they use snakes as a security system against criminals!so no1 will break into their cars and houses! ahah funny story tho


----------



## Jarden (Aug 10, 2009)

haha thats pretty funny


----------



## Emmalicious (Aug 10, 2009)

LMFAO thats hilarious!


----------



## Elapidae1 (Aug 10, 2009)

cant see the funny side pretty stupid if ya ask me


----------



## Colin (Aug 10, 2009)

personally I dont find it funny at all and think its a really bad story for serious reptile keepers.. to use a snake in an assault is both gutless and shows reptile keepers in a bad light. the general community usually hold a dislike for snakes as it is without idiots giving them more reason to think of them and their owners badly.. 

the bottom line is this from the above UK article...


> Both episodes prompted calls for tighter regulation of the sale and ownership conditions applying to pythons,



we have enough opposition to the keeping of our native animals here in Australia from radical groups like PETA and other animal liberationist fanatics without imbeciles creating unecessary bad publicity for reptile keepers which in turn can cause for calls to tighten regulations for keeping them etc.. is that really what we all want??? 

And this UK story is not an isolated incident overseas. Lets not forget the "the death adder driver" from Townsville QLD last year that threatened a woman and her little children with a bredli python that he claimed to them was a "death adder" in a road rage incident. Its people like this that reflect badly on all reptile keepers and the sooner these types are out of the hobby the better. 

Townsville road rage driver threatens woman with snake | Queensland | News.com.au


----------



## News Bot (Aug 10, 2009)

*Gang uses snake to attack teen*

*Published:* 10-Aug-09 08:31 AM
*Source:* AFP via NEWS.com.au

A GANG pinned down a 14-year-old boy and attacked him with a snake, forcing the reptile to bite the teenager on the arm, British police said.

*Read More...*


----------



## WombleHerp (Aug 10, 2009)

"The boy was taken to hospital for treatment after the non-venomous snake, thought to be a python about 1.2 metres long, *sank its fangs into his arm, leaving two puncture wounds*, police said. " 
GAH!!!

things like this really reallllyyyyy get to me. Ignorant people!! Pythons don't have fangs, so therefore no 'two puncture wounds' but simply a row of teeth.

grrr
Nat  x


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Aug 10, 2009)

herpsrule said:


> "The boy was taken to hospital for treatment after the non-venomous snake, thought to be a python about 1.2 metres long, *sank its fangs into his arm, leaving two puncture wounds*, police said. "
> GAH!!!
> 
> things like this really reallllyyyyy get to me. Ignorant people!! Pythons don't have fangs, so therefore no 'two puncture wounds' but simply a row of teeth.
> ...


Agreed, 
there was a child in my class who went boasting to everyone saying "I went to petcity and saw a python, and it was a big one, over a meter even, and it showed it fangs, and nearly bit me, I saw venom dropping from the fangs, so I used a flute to charm it and then I saved the day, I was lucky to escape with my life!!" - Why everyone else was gasping and ooing and ahhing, I was laughing my head off! 
Also,
If it was only a 1.2m long python, then why would he need to go to hospital for an injury treatment?:?


----------



## Colin (Aug 10, 2009)

theres a another thread about this subject so I wont re-post my reply in this one. cheers

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/reptile-news-5375/gang-armed-with-snakes-attack-boy-116482


----------



## noidea (Aug 10, 2009)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> If it was only a 1.2m long python, then why would he need to go to hospital for an injury treatment?:?


Generally hospital treatment is a tetnus needle just incase of infection. Apparently.
It's sad that the world thinks all snakes have fangs.


----------



## rubysnake (Aug 10, 2009)

good points colin.. some people are completely irresponsible and its a shame that a few peoples actions can effect all the people doing the right thing. i feel sorry for the kid.. id be frightened out of my mind if a gang approached me and imagine how the kid would feel, he might already be terrified of snakes and not knowing if the snake would harm him.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Aug 10, 2009)

Great pointers Colin, rumour has it there was a guy who went to petcity with an adult diamond and started terrorising people, now when I go there I often bring my bredli, and everyone looks at me like I'm a criminal!


----------



## Sock Puppet (Aug 10, 2009)

Perhaps it was a relatively harnless elapid or something, not actually a python (they did say "believed to be a python", so it's not confirmed). That would at least explain the "fangs" & "two puncture wounds".


----------



## captive_fairy (Aug 10, 2009)

Tonksy said:


> Perhaps it was a relatively harnless elapid or something, not actually a python (they did say "believed to be a python", so it's not confirmed). That would at least explain the "fangs" & "two puncture wounds".


 
thats what i thought, but then they said
"We contacted Bristol Zoo to talk to their snake expert. What we described they indicated was probably a type of python, so not venomous"
youd think that the 'experts' would know pythons dont have fangs


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Aug 10, 2009)

Lol, funniest thing ive read in a while.


----------



## reptiledude1 (Aug 10, 2009)

u gotta be joking me thats stupid far he got biten by a python wow he needs to suk it up princess


----------



## wranga (Aug 10, 2009)

+1 colin. agree with your coment


----------



## gecko-mad (Aug 10, 2009)

thats both funny and stupid.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Aug 10, 2009)

seanjbkorbett said:


> AAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHA..sorry guys but that is the funniest thing i have ever heard..ahah..well i know in southern africa they use snakes as a security system against criminals!so no1 will break into their cars and houses! ahah funny story tho


 

lol, my uncle used 2 leave his mini unlocked with a python in it for protection, he had to sell it when the licensing system came in, or something like that.


Will


----------



## missllama (Aug 10, 2009)

i think i just wet myself


----------



## anntay (Aug 10, 2009)

what a bunch of dops. going around scaring ppl with snakes. just goes to show ya we have some of the toughest laws when it comes to reptiles. most places you dont even need a licence to own them


----------

